

We are sacrificing the right to walk - walterbell
http://aeon.co/magazine/society/step-by-step-americans-are-sacrificing-the-right-to-walk/

======
m-i-l
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10141795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10141795)

~~~
EdiX
Why has the limit to resubmissions been lowered so much? It used to be months.

~~~
Dylan16807
I thought the limit was "is currently in ram".

~~~
EdiX
Maybe it's just increased submission volume then? I'm pretty sure you couldn't
resubmit a 4 days old url a couple of years ago.

------
teekert
Another previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8111353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8111353)

Me and my scientist buddies came back from Galveston, Texas with a lot of
stories about how Police addressed us while walking, how we were threatened
and made people feel very threatened by walking into a drive through, how we
couldn't cross a road in a large shopping area anywhere (one was supposed to
drive between parking lots), how at 3 in the morning the streets were still
full of cars.

Here in the Netherlands we bike but I had a student from Bulgaria who had
absolutely no trouble walking an hour to work. American culture is very car
oriented, drive through ATMs, drive through pharmacies and yes I talked to
someone who went to a drive through funeral, just sign the register hanging
out the window, nod to the casket and drive on.

Perhaps it has to do also with the fact that in Europe for example many city
centers are not even accessible by car because they were build hundreds of
year before cars existed?

~~~
wobbleblob
If driving in NL was as affordable and enjoyable as it is in the US, I'm
convinced more people would do it.

------
NhanH
The car culture seems to be strongly linked with an obsession of living in
suburban in the US. Is there a causation relationship, and which direction
would the causal effect be?

~~~
_pmf_
> obsession of living in suburban

Well, you want to be able to afford it, not have to drive more than 45 minutes
to work and not get killed on the way from the car to your house. That kind of
narrows down the viable alternatives.

------
dimitar
Recently I was asked "You don't drive? Aren't you a man?", so I guess it is
not masculine to be a pedestrian in some circles.

